# granny square child's sweater



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a pattern for a child's granny square sweater? I made one for my daughter years ago....and now I'd like to do one for my granddaughter.
Hard to believe that I can't find a simple pattern like that on the internet but so far, no luck!

Thanks


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm. Well I was looking around at www.ravelry.com.

I found this one but its not really child sized. 

http://knittingcrochetty.blogspot.com/2007/08/ive-been-asked-for-my-granny-square.html


If you do any yarn work at all, you really should join ravelry. There are links to gazillions of crochet patterns over there.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Without a pattern.
http://craftybegonia.blogspot.com/2008/11/granny-square-sweater-without-pattern.html

This gal thinks like me. Shapes and measurements and make what ya want. smile
You can check with the crocheters at Crochetville too.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks  I'll check both of those links


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

have you tried www.crochetpatterncentral.com? they offer tons of free patterns by category and I'm sure I remember seeing a granny square sweater pattern on there. (i spend a lot of time on there.)


----------

